
Japan, South Korea Reach Agreement on ‘Comfort Women’ - ktamura
http://www.wsj.com/articles/japan-south-korea-reach-comfort-women-agreement-1451286347
======
dawnbreez
Boy, they never mentioned _this_ in Social Studies.

~~~
wushupork
Don't get me started
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comfort_women](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comfort_women)

